# Who else besides Milky do bespoke SF mods?



## jellydonut (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have anything against Milky, but certainly his backlog must be huge. I've tried to email him, however he is apparently too busy to reply. This is of course understandable seeing as 'everyone' wants to send a light to him for some funky magic to be done to it.

I guess this topic is asking if there's anyone else doing these kinds of mods, that go beyond mere emitter swaps yet do not wander all the way into custom machined bodies and heads territory? I mean bespoke emitter, optics and electronics configuration.


----------

